# Windows tmp-Verzeichnis ermitteln



## Anja (26. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

kann ich das aktuelle tmp-Verzeichnis von Windows ermitteln???


Anja


----------



## Beni (26. Jul 2004)

In System gibt es eine Methode getProperties.
Ein dieser Properties ist...


> java.io.tmpdir  	Default temp file path


... das Verzeichnist das du suchst.


----------



## Anja (26. Jul 2004)

Dankeschön!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (26. Jul 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

irgendwie schaff ich's nicht so richtig mit den Properties umzugehen.

Ich möchte eine Datei in das aktuelle tmp-Verzeichnis speichern, die Datei wird aber nicht gespeichert:


```
File file = new File(System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir")+"/screenshot.jpg");
```


Was mach ich falsch?????? :bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (26. Jul 2004)

ist das alles  
	
	
	
	





```
File file = new File(System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir")+"/screenshot.jpg");
```
 ?
damit legst du kein File an bzw. speicherst etwas....
mit http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html#createNewFile() legst du ein File an - aber speichern ist etwas komplexer....


----------



## Anja (26. Jul 2004)

Das Abspeichern funktioniert grundsätzlich.  Ich hatte bisher einen Pfad fest einprogrammiert. 

```
File file = new File("M:/screenshot.jpg");
```
Das Programm soll aber auf einem Server laufen und da kann ich dann nur auf das tmp-Verzeichnis zugreifen.
Daher möchte ich den absoluten Pfad ersetzen.

```
File file = new File(System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir")+"/screenshot.jpg");
```
Das funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Anja (26. Jul 2004)

Ich hab inzwischen festgestellt, dass die Variable "java.io.tmpdir" leer ist.
Woran könnte das liegen?

Gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten auf das tmp-Verzeichnis von windows zuzugreifen?


----------

